# Hiawatha id help



## schaeferville (Feb 15, 2014)

Got this made in England 3 speed Hiawatha I came across. Was wondering if anyone could help with identifying it for me and if it is missing anything. Has these pegs on the frame looks like it is missing something.  Serial number 35wg(17)24-1051
Appreciate it thanks


----------



## Momo (Feb 15, 2014)

These bikes were built by Raleigh. Look at the rear hub... it is most likely a Sturmey Archer model AW and will have a date code- the month, and the last two digits of the year of manufacture. To confirm the model, find the letter code stamped just under the Sturmey Archer name.

If you mean the pegs on the lower tube, they are for a frame mounted tire pump. 

Scwhinn S seat is obviously a replacement.

I doubt that the chain guard is original, likewise the grips which were probably white originally.

Has it been repainted? I ask because the shift cable pulley looks like it's covered in overspray.


----------



## rhenning (Feb 16, 2014)

See my post when you had it in the middleweight section.  Roger


----------



## schaeferville (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks
The hub is stamped 54 * 8. And has an AW on it also.  So would this mean made in August of 54?   And the AW would be the model?


----------



## Momo (Feb 16, 2014)

Yep, Model AW, August '54.

See here for more:

http://sheldonbrown.com/sturmey-archer.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 16, 2014)

British Cycle Corporation produced contract bike.


----------



## mruiz (Feb 23, 2014)

SirMike83 your mail box is full can't send pic.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 23, 2014)

mruiz said:


> SirMike83 your mail box is full can't send pic.




Sorry- made some space.


----------



## wrongway (Mar 29, 2015)

I know this is an old post, but I just picked up an old Hiawatha boys bike with that same chain guard. I'll post pictures tomorrow. It has an unusual twin bar top tube. The hub is dated '61.


----------

